# Witcher 3 unspielbar durch permanente Abstürze mit Kombi  Intel i5 + GTX 770



## ltdcasey (23. Mai 2015)

*Witcher 3 unspielbar durch permanente Abstürze mit Kombi  Intel i5 + GTX 770*

Servus,

Spiel seit Monaten vorbestellt, jetzt endlich installiert.
Alle Treiber auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, aber es nutzt nix.

Kann nicht mal 5 Mins spielen. 
Immer wieder komplette Abstürze des Spiels. Musik läuft weiter.
Meist sogar schon nach 1-2 mins. Komme nichtmal über die Unterhaltung mit Ciri am Anfang raus. 

Kann den Mist dann nur noch über den Task Manager abschiessen.
Grafik auf Minimum reduziert => Abstürze
Auflösung sogar bis auf 1280x720 runter => Abstürze
Mit Frequenz gespielt => Abstürze


*Inzwischen häufen sich die Meldungen, daß die Kombi aus Intel i5 und Nvidia GTX 770 unspielbar ist.* 

...und zwar trotz Patch und neusten Treibern.....
Wieder mal hervorragende Programmierung! Hut ab. 
(Sarkasmus mode on) Naja, ist ja auch eine total seltene Hardware.....Wer kauft schon einen Intel i5 (3570k), oder eine GTX 770....  (Sarkasmus mode off)

*Also: An alle die das Spiel noch kaufen wollen und diese Kombination haben:
Spart euch das Geld. Es wird nicht laufen!
*

So, es darf geflamed werden.....


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2015)

Bei etlichen mit ähnlichen PCs läuft es allerdings völlig problemlos, und es kann ebensogut am Nvidia-Treiber liegen und nicht am Spiel selbst    sind denn alle Treiber aktuell? Virenscanner aus?


----------



## Batze (23. Mai 2015)

Er schreibt doch oben, das Treiber alle aktuell sind.
Und sorry, aber wenn ich ein Spiel nur spielen kann wenn wichtige Software wie Virenscanner ausgeschaltet werden müssen, also soweit kommt es noch.

Eventuell mal einen Treiber zurückgehen, also nicht unbedingt den aktuellen 352.86 für TW3, der soll nämlich mehr Probleme bereiten als er hilft.
Natürlich muss deine Unspielbarkeit nicht unbedingt an deiner Konstellation CPU/GPU liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch oben, das Treiber alle aktuell sind.


 ich darf ja wohl trotzdem mal nachfragen...   nachher fällt einem doch noch was ein.



> Und sorry, aber wenn ich ein Spiel nur spielen kann wenn wichtige Software wie Virenscanner ausgeschaltet werden müssen, also soweit kommt es noch.


 es kommt zwar selten, aber doch immer mal vor, dass ein Virenscanner bei einem Spiel überreagiert - das liegt dann eher am Scanner als am Spiel. Und wenn man nur bei diesem Spiel den Scanner abschalten würde, vor allem nur um es mal zu TESTEN (FALLS der Scanner der Grund wäre, würde man halt einen anderen benutzen), wäre das völlig ungefährlich - oder surfst du beim Spielen noch nebenbei auf diversen Websites rum, öffnest email-Anhänge ect.?


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Mai 2015)

Hast du mal versucht, die FPS-Limitierung (nicht vsync) in den Optionen auszuschalten (Regler ganz nach links)? Bei mir lag es daran. Hab ein ähnliches System (i5 2500k mit GTX 780) und seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mit Abstürzen/Freezes mehr.


----------

